# I've Finally Found My New Doggie



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2019)

Since my Bonnie's death in April, I've been looking for a new doggie companion and I now have Henry, a 7 year old big brown oaf of a doggie of indeterminate lineage that I found at the Humane Society. 

I first had him on a trial adoption but quickly decided to make it final.  He is a 70 pound big sweetheart who is housetrained, doggie door trained and a happy, affectionate guy in general.   I've left him in the house alone and he just takes a nap and waits for me to get back.  The Humane Society had him down as a blue heeler cross, but my vet says he doesn't think he has much blue heeler in him, if any -- maybe a red heeler cross with a shepherd or a shar pei or maybe even some pittie.  Whatever he is, he is delightful and I love him dearly already.  It is so nice to hear the pitter patter of paws across the kitchen floor again!

The second night I had him, Henry decided he would rather sleep in bed with me than in his doggie bed, which is fine with me after we settled the matter of who gets the best pillow (I won).

I'm SO glad I found him -- he is just the dog I was looking for and it was love at first sight/sniff.

I'll post a picture as soon as I figure out how to do it.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2019)

I really like the idea of a trial adoption, Butterfly.  Such a great way to figure out if a pup is going to be a good fit for you, and you him.  

Congratulations on the newest member of your family. Wishing you and Henry both many years of happiness.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2019)

Congratulations to both you and Henry, you're both in good company!  ❤ It's nice that he's sleeping in bed with you, that what mine always does. Very happy for you Butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I really like the idea of a trial adoption, Butterfly.  Such a great way to figure out if a pup is going to be a good fit for you, and you him.
> 
> Congratulations on the newest member of your family. Wishing you and Henry both many years of happiness.



I think it's a great idea, too.  The Humane Society here lets you take a pet home for 7 days to see if it works out.  At the end of 7 days you either adopt the pet or return it.  It took me less than 1 day to decide to keep Henry.

He  is such a big moosh and just wants to be petted and fussed over.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

So happy for you Butterfly.  He sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## toffee (Aug 16, 2019)

best thing I have heard today ------enjoy him butterfly


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 16, 2019)

Getting the picture on here is simple.  Take the picture  and post it to your desktop (or wherever you want).  Then here on the forum start your post, click the little picture icon in the post frame,  click on it (insert image) and attach the picture you put on your computer, then simply post...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm thrilled for you Butterfly! He sounds like dream dog. Glad you let him sleep on your bed. It's natural for the "pack" to sleep together!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 16, 2019)

Good for you.  I wish I could have the comfort and company of a devoted pet.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh how exciting!!   Congrats to you and to sweet Henry; I can't wait to see his picture.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 16, 2019)

Wonderful news. I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 16, 2019)

Reading that just warmed my heart. I'm happy for both of you, too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm so happy for you and Henry as well. Did he come with his name or did you decide? I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 16, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Since my Bonnie's death in April, I've been looking for a new doggie companion and I now have Henry, a 7 year old big brown oaf of a doggie of indeterminate lineage that I found at the Humane Society.
> 
> I first had him on a trial adoption but quickly decided to make it final.  He is a 70 pound big sweetheart who is housetrained, doggie door trained and a happy, affectionate guy in general.   I've left him in the house alone and he just takes a nap and waits for me to get back.  The Humane Society had him down as a blue heeler cross, but my vet says he doesn't think he has much blue heeler in him, if any -- maybe a red heeler cross with a shepherd or a shar pei or maybe even some pittie.  Whatever he is, he is delightful and I love him dearly already.  It is so nice to hear the pitter patter of paws across the kitchen floor again!
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm so happy for you and Henry as well. Did he come with his name or did you decide? I hope you have many happy years together.



He came with a name the rescue had given him -- I didn't like it and it was hard to pronounce and didn't fit him (my sister told me it was from Star Wars).  He told me his real name was Henry.  

He looks like a Henry, especially when he is wearing his dignified look.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Good for you.  I wish I could have the comfort and company of a devoted pet.



I wish you could, too, Jim.  It makes a big difference.  This house just gets too quiet without a doggie in it.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you everybody for your congrats and good wishes.  I had really missed having a doggie, and it took me a while to find the right one.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm thrilled for you Butterfly! He sounds like dream dog. Glad you let him sleep on your bed. It's natural for the "pack" to sleep together!



Thanks.  He IS a dream dog.  You can find them in shelters where they wind up through no fault of their own -- death of an owner, owner going into a nursing home, etc.  You just have to keep looking till you find the perfect one.  Henry even knows common commands like "stay," "leave it," etc.   His only issue is that he is VERY wary of all men.  We're working on that, though, and he is fine with his vet, my neighbor, etc.  My vet says that it is very likely that he was mistreated or hurt at some point in his life by a male.  He isn't aggressive with men, just VERY VERY wary and fearful.  I had some workmen in my house last week and Henry got quite stressed.

He even pretty much stays on his own side of the bed!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks.  He IS a dream dog.  You can find them in shelters where they wind up through no fault of their own -- death of an owner, owner going into a nursing home, etc.  You just have to keep looking till you find the perfect one.  Henry even knows common commands like "stay," "leave it," etc.   His only issue is that he is VERY wary of all men.  We're working on that, though, and he is fine with his vet, my neighbor, etc.  My vet says that it is very likely that he was mistreated or hurt at some point in his life by a male.  He isn't aggressive with men, just VERY VERY wary and fearful.  I had some workmen in my house last week and Henry got quite stressed.
> 
> He even pretty much stays on his own side of the bed!



I love hearing about Henry! 

My little rescue is wary of men also. She loves my grandsons, my son and some of my grandsons friends, but the rare other male that comes in, (handyman, a neighbor)... she'll bark and run away.

 Wish I could help you with posting a pic of him, but I messed that feature up on my cell.

Does he like toys? What does he like?

Mine prefers stuffed toys over rubber ones.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Congrats Butterfly. 
Dogs are the best gifts ever. 
Glad you both found each other.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Congrats Butterfly.
> Dogs are the best gifts ever.
> Glad you both found each other.



They are, aren't they? I love my little guy.  

About 20 years ago, no matter how much money we threw to the vet (and it was a lot) we had to say goodbye to the dog we'd been privileged to live with while our children were growing up.  I would say that you cannot imagine how bereft our family was, but since many of you are dog lovers, you really can imagined.  Her passing put an enormous hole in our hearts and our lives.  

About 6 months after her passing my husband suggested it was time to rescue another dog. I was aghast - the pain of losing Freckles was still raw - and asked him how he could want to to that again. He said to me so very softly: "I miss Freckles terribly, but even more than missing Freckles, I miss living with a dog." A very wise, kind man, my husband. Our family went to the shelter within a week or two and found a wonderful new companion to share our lives. 

p.s. Now you know why I've been married for 39 years and have no intention of letting go of this gem.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2019)

Great story Butterfly, congratulations!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 23, 2019)

That's lovely, Butterfly...a happy ending for both of you.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

Happy for you @StarSong


----------

